# Push Up tips for the woman who had reconstructive breast surgery



## vickisdebomb (20 Jul 2006)

I've searched this topic, and as I guessed it looks like it is just me in this boat. I have had reconstructive breast surgery and due to this my right pectoral is weak from it being lifted off of my chest wall and having an implant in place. I have busted my butt in the gym working that muscle group specifically. The plastic surgeon says it will be tougher but I should be able to get push ups. Now I know I'm not a spring chicken anymore but I am in decent shape and getting better daily. I've can do the running and sit ups no problem and don't get why my push ups isn't coming along.
My trainer said work on my negative push ups, and has me doing chest and back exercises both in free weights and machines.Also working on abs and core body strength. Does anyone have any suggestions on what I can do for improvement with my push ups, or have they heard of anyone else with this issue with some pointers. I am determined to get this and my testing is going to be about a month away. I have a personal goal of 20 in a couple of months but will be happy with 9 to start with.


----------



## therev (21 Jul 2006)

Just keep on building that muscle group and your core. If your other bits and pieces are strong they can take the extra load of the weak muscle group until it gets up to speed.  Depending on when your surgery was it can take a bit to heal ( the deep tissue), even if you are in good shape.  A colleague who had reconstruction after breast removal due to cancer found that it took her a year to get back to normal and  even then it still wasn't as good as it was prior to surgery.  Something to do with more fat than muscle in the area after the reconstruction.  

  Keep on working on it.  Cheering for you to do 9!! :-* ushup: ushup:


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Jul 2006)

vickisdebomb said:
			
		

> Now I know I'm not a spring chicken anymore but I am in decent shape and getting better daily.



Hey Vicki, your only 26, wait til ya get over 40, now that hurts!

Welcome to the site BTW.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## paracowboy (22 Jul 2006)

try doing one-armed flyes until both pecs reach the same level of strength. Same thing as a basic flye (or a pec dec will work), but only use one arm - the weaker side one. It'll help build that side up a little quicker, and work to strengthen the core with regards to that side, also.


----------



## dardt (22 Jul 2006)

with the approval of your doctor you may also want to consider MAT (muscle activation techniques). It's still not a common certification among physiotherapists / trainers but it's gaining popularity. It's possible manual methods could be used to increase blood flow to the weak muscles, targeted exercises can then be used to increase the strength of the weak muscles. These methods can work well because they force the body to use the weak muscle groups and not compensate. Do some research, I've had success myself using these methods to address compensations in the shoulders.


----------

